# Long Fall Boots



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2011)

Sorry if this isn't the place, but it seemed the most appropriate.

Currently builting long fall boots so I can cosplay Chell from Portal 2 (so few characters I can ever cosplay).

Would you guys be interested in a tutorial? This is my first ever time making something as complex and there's nothing out there about how to make them, so I thought I might throw the idea out there and be one of the first to get one out.

I get constantly frustrated at how many things I want to build which only turn up crappy tutorials eg The Right Hand of Doom. Should I rectify this for Long Fall Boots?


----------



## Smelge (May 11, 2011)

You're making High Heels?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> You're making High Heels?


 
I wish it were that simple...


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 11, 2011)

Actually functional, or just mere look-a-likes?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Actually functional, or just mere look-a-likes?


 
God, I'd love working ones. Unfortunately they're just look-a-likes for cosplaying.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 11, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> God, I'd love working ones. Unfortunately they're just look-a-likes for cosplaying.


 
Had some ideas for working ones, not sure how plausible, but just cosplay ones >.> meh


----------



## CannotWait (May 11, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Actually functional, or just mere look-a-likes?


 
Oh yeah, because we can actually make boots now that absorb the entire impact of a long fall. :V

Actually, I'm not sure about infinite falling, but it's possible there could be some research on "long" fall boots. I highly doubt someone would actually invent working boots like that *just* for cosplay.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2011)

Really out of all of it, the difficult bit will be the bracers. Bloody difficult. Got a few tricks up my sleeve, but whichever one actually works will be what the tutorial will focus on mostly. That also works for the bracers in Portal.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 11, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Oh yeah, because we can actually make boots now that absorb the entire impact of a long fall. :V
> 
> Actually, I'm not sure about infinite falling, but it's possible there could be some research on "long" fall boots. I highly doubt someone would actually invent working boots like that *just* for cosplay.


 
Well I'm guessing 'long' fall is further than a story or two, so yeah that's not entirely feasible using consumer products, but I think one story set might be do-able, and maaaaaybe a two story. Though having them functional as shoes you can walk/run in make it a whole new ballgame.


----------



## Smelge (May 11, 2011)

I'd start with the boots, then use expanding foam to make the rough shapes on the boots, then carve it back into the correct shapes when it sets. It should remain flexible, and if it drops off, should be easy to PVA back on again.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I'd start with the boots, then use expanding foam to make the rough shapes on the boots, then carve it back into the correct shapes when it sets. It should remain flexible, and if it drops off, should be easy to PVA back on again.


 
That's something I hadn't thought of. My supplies are arriving in the next couple of days for the bracers, so we'll see how it goes. That's definitely an idea though.


----------



## Smelge (May 11, 2011)

Or fibreglass. All the smart kids use fibreglass. :\/


----------



## Waffles (May 11, 2011)

Or metal for the back part. That could work too! Just find 2 long, thick rods and find someone to help you bend them.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Or metal for the back part. That could work too! Just find 2 long, thick rods and find someone to help you bend them.


 
Trying metal first, my friend is a blacksmith so I'm gonna ask to use the anvil


----------



## Waffles (May 11, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Trying metal first, my friend is a blacksmith so I'm gonna ask to use the anvil


 Yesssss. Also, what if you did use high heels but cut off the back part and used that as the base?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 11, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Yesssss. Also, what if you did use high heels but cut off the back part and used that as the base?


 
I have heeled boots, but I have a chronic ankle problem, so if I remove the solid heel, I'll have to replace it with someone see-through. We'll see how that goes.
Got the main section of one of the boots done already (minus the bracer).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 12, 2011)

Is there a wip we could see?
I want to try those working ones myself, they seem like a lot of fun.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 12, 2011)

So far I haven't done all that much because the basic material only just arrived yesterday and I can't do much more without going and getting some supplies which I'll do after my exam on Saturday. I'm going to see how boot 1 goes and then do a tutorial for boot 2 so I know what I'm doing with it.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 13, 2011)

If I find my mic before you finish it, I will sing "Want You Gone".


----------



## Ames (May 13, 2011)

They're called advanced knee replacements. :V


----------

